# Suche root Server



## itmpatti (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
kennt wer Anbieter, wo ich einen root Server für um die 30€ im Monat bekomme?

Mit welchen Leistungen kann ich bei meiner Preis-Vorstellung rechnen?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Tommy (10. Januar 2004)

http://webhostingtalk.de
http://webhostlist.de
http://rootforum.de

Dort gibt es überall Hilfe für diese Frage.


----------

